# point of using a swivel when bobber fishing?



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm guessing its to prevent line twisting and the line getting twisted around the bobber etc.. is this correct? 

last time i went i did not use a swivel and had a helluva job with the line getting twisted around the bobber and hook


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If you've got slack in you line, the wind can spin your bobber around and get you all messed up. I don't think a swivel will help much for that application. I have that problem sometimes with ballons and live baitfish. Best you can do is keep your eye on it, when you see the bobber start to turn away from you, just pull a little slack in to straighten it back up. Could happen during the cast too, if your bait weighs less than your bobber.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

then why do vets always tell me to use a swivel when bobber fishing? is it to help after you hook the fish? 

i usually just tie my leader with a loop to the line but i can understand why a swivel will help with the twisting, but is there more reasons than that? just curious i want to give myself the best advantage


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know. I don't use them unless I need a leader (rare). I guess it can't hurt. Give it a shot and find out for yourself if it makes a difference. Are you using shrimp or fish for bait?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I believe the main reason has to do more with using spinning reels and keeping the bait/lure straight when reeling in than anything else. Nothing looks natural with a bait or lure spinning all over when reeling it in.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I use them to keep my bobber set at a certain depth.


----------

